# Feliz navidad y próspero año nuevo.



## Ferore

Sólo desear unas felices fiestas de navidad y fin de año.


----------



## bubu7

Questo è il mio primo anno in WRF.

Vorrei ringraziare chi ha messo a disposizione questo spazio; i moderatori dei forum che col loro lavoro, spesso invisibile, hanno permesso alle discussioni di mantenere sempre un tono civile e di alto livello; tutti i forumisti e i frequentatori di questa piazza che con la loro assiduità consentono ai forum di essere sempre vitali; e, infine, vorrei augurare a tutti voi un Felice Anno Nuovo. 

bubu7


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Ferore,

¡Feliz Navidad y próspero año nuevo!

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## sam1978

bubu7 said:


> Questo è il mio primo anno in WRF.
> 
> Vorrei ringraziare chi ha messo a disposizione questo spazio; i moderatori dei forum che col loro lavoro, spesso invisibile, hanno permesso alle discussioni di mantenere sempre un tono civile e di alto livello; tutti i forumisti e i frequentatori di questa piazza che con la loro assiduità consentono ai forum di essere sempre vitali; e, infine, vorrei augurare a tutti voi un Felice Anno Nuovo.
> 
> bubu7


Mi associo! 
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Namarne

Yo también suscribo esas palabras de bubu7. 

*Feliz Navidad para todos. *


----------



## bb008

*¡FELIZ NAVIDAD Y UN PROSPERO AÑO 2008!*

*A todas mis brujis, que ellas saben quienes son*
*a todos los chicos divertidos de WR*
*y en especial al más "CONSENTIDO" de todos*
*Besos, Ósculos,Magreos, Morreos, Darse el Lote, Muerdo, Tiento Chapar, Tranzar y Comer a todo WR*​


----------



## Idiomático

No sé si es propio colocar este hilo aquí.  Si no lo es, tal vez algún moderador tenga la bondad de ponerlo donde corresponda.  Me retiro del foro hasta principios de enero, pero no quiero hacerlo sin antes desearles a ustedes, los foreros de América, y desearos a vosotros, los foreros de España, mucha felicidad en Navidades y Año Nuevo y paz, salud y prosperidad en 2008.


----------



## Ronny0823

pues yo tampoco se si es el indicado; sin embargo te deseo que tengas buenas fiestas y que el 2008 sea uno de tus mejores.


----------



## Driven

Gracias Idiomatico!  Egualmente!


----------



## alexacohen

*Guideline for a Politically Correct Christmas*

_l. Do not call Santa's helpers elves. Such references are considered rude and ill-mannered ever since Mr. Claus was accused of exploiting the height impaired._


_2. Do not call it X-mas. Members of the gene pool became irate that there was no Y-mas. _


_3. If you are a female, do not expect to sit on Santa's lap. He's just finished depositions in a sexual harassment lawsuit. Said Santa with a tear in his eye, "I only asked her to sit on my knee and tell me what she wanted for Christmas."_


_4. Christmas Eve is out. The term "Eve" carries an overwhelming gender connotation that might be disturbing to some. From now on it's just the night before Christmas, please. _

_5. The night before Christmas might have to be moved to a different date anyway. Animal rights protesters want the reindeer to have the night off. And Christmas Day. And aren't reindeer on the endangered species list?_


_6. "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" has got to go. _

_7. And who named __Bethlehem__ anyway? Beth?_


_8. Do not, under any circumstances, give dolls as gifts this year. They suggest a male-oriented fantasy that little girls could never up to grow into. _


_9. And avoid giving fruitcakes. They are clogging our landfills and you might get the Environmental Protection Agency after you. _

_10. Do not hang mistletoe. Unless you live alone. _


_11. Do not take your loved one to see any version of A Christmas Carol. The Department of Children and Family Services is said to be investigating how Tiny Tim ended up in such dire circumstances. Scrooge is also reportedly under investigation for money-laundering. _


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

alexacohen said:


> *Guideline for a Politically Correct Christmas*


 
Let's make this Christmas a sentimentally correct holiday.

Huge hugs.


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Feliz Navidad y un Año Nuevo lleno de dicha y bendiciones!*​ 
_Son mis sinceros deseos para todos los amigos, los presentes y los ausentes._​ 
_Ustedes permanecerán siempre en mi pensamiento y mi corazón._​ 
_¡Un abrazote!_
_Beatriz/Tampi..._​


----------



## irene.acler

*¡Feliz Navidad...y que el nuevo año sea lleno de satisfacción para todos!*

*Irene*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Sí, claro, felicidades para todos!! *
​


----------



## Gévy

*¡Feliz Navidad a todos vosotros! Salud y felicidad para el año 2008...*

*Bisous,*

*Gévy* ​


----------



## Fernita

*Les deseo a todos una muy feliz Navidad y que el 2008 *

*sea un año pleno de paz, salud y amor.*

*Fernita.*

*Paz*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!​ 
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU!​ 
JOYEUX NOËL ET BONNE ANNÉE À VOUS TOUS!​ 
*ميلاد مجيد و عام سعيد للجميع*​ 
Cristina ​


----------



## totor

*¡felices fiestas a todos los foreros!*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*Felicidades a todos!*
*Mucha dicha, paz , salud, y prosperidad...*

*Feliz Navidad!!*

Rosangelus


----------



## krolaina

Yo también me uno a todos vosotros para desearos todo lo mejor ahora y siempre. 
Que el 2008 sea mucho mejor y que sigamos todos bien, colaborando, dejándonos ayudar y prestando ayuda y simpatía a este fantástico lugar.

Felices fiestas!


----------



## romarsan

Adoro estás celebraciones, principalmente porque me dan la oportunidad de decir a los que quiero que los quiero sin resultar empalagosa.

Deseo la mayor de las felicidades a todos los que, de una forma u otra, llevo en mi corazón y el mejor de los futuros para todos los miembros de WR
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Les deseo a todos una muy feliz navidad
Cariños
Silvia
​


----------



## anthodocheio

Como dijo Tampi...

*¡Feliz Navidad y un Año Nuevo lleno de dicha y bendiciones!*​ 


_Son mis sinceros deseos para todos los amigos, los presentes y los ausentes._​ 
_Ustedes permanecerán siempre en mi pensamiento y mi corazón._​ 

No podría escribir algo mejor, anyway, y me expresa así como es..
Un abrazo fuerte,
Cristina​


----------



## anthodocheio

Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!​
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU!​
> 
> 
> JOYEUX NOËL ET BONNE ANNÉE À VOUS TOUS!​
> 
> 
> *ميلاد مجيد و عام سعيد**للجميع*​


 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένος ο καινούριος χρόνος!​


----------



## Mei

Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!​ MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU!​ JOYEUX NOËL ET BONNE ANNÉE À VOUS TOUS!​ *ميلاد مجيد و عام سعيد للجميع*​


BON NADAL I FELIÇ ANY NOU 2008

​ ¿¿Ya habéis enviado la carta a los Reyes?? No os olvidéis, eh! ​ 
Mei ​


----------



## jester.

_*Yo también me uno a esta celebración y os deseo felices fiestas y un próspero año nuevo.

*
_​


----------



## Priss

Una bella navidad para todos los foreros!!!!! Que esten muy bien y que sea un tiempo de paz y solidaridad.

Priss


----------



## ordequin

Queridísimos compañeros de WR:

No os olvido. De vez en cuando me paso por aquí a leeros, aunque ya no tenga tiempo para participar, debido a las actividades literarias que realizo y de las que muchos estáis al corriente.

Quiero desearos a todos que paséis una muy feliz noche, pero si me lo permitís, en especial a los que fueron y son mis compañeros y amigos, a aquellos con los que me unió un estrecho trato y que han dejado en mí una huella imborrable.

Cintia&Martine, Rayines, Fernita, AleCcowaN, loladamore, Spiceman, papagainho, Pedro Morcillo, Luis Albornoz, pejeman, ROSANGELUS, Jellby, Oriental, Hiro Sasaki, Cecilio, Mateamargo (¡¡¡que ya es moderador!!!), Fénix Pollo (¡¡¡Ídem de lo mismo, y qué sorpresa!!!), Sigianga, María Madrid, Antpax, heidita, Ampurdan, ieracub, yserien, belén, Oro Flamenco, Soledad Medina...[Me apuesto el cuello a que tengo que editar este mensaje porque de seguro que me olvidaré nombres importantísimos, y llegaré ¡otro año más! tarde a cenar y me cenaré de aperitivo la consabida bronca paterno-filial...]

y más especialmente si cabe -que ya es decir-, a mi querido primo Oriental (no olvides el pacto de las tres oes, ), al entrañable totor (que si se mostrase más humano daría incio a una nueva raza de sapiens) a mi admirado ad aeternum Víctor Pérez, al siempre sorprendente y creativo danielfranco, y a mi maestro desprendido y generoso lazarus1907.

 
Lo diré fácil y rápido:

*Os quiero, tíos!!!*

 
A toda la comunidad: *mis mejores deseos.*

 
*MOD QUINTANA. *


----------



## Tezzaluna

Wishing all my fellow foreros love and peace in this season and throughout the coming year.

TezzaLuna


----------



## Kangy

MERRY CHRISTMAS FOR YOU ALL! 
I hope all your deepest wishes come true! ^^


----------



## ignaciolab

MUchas Felicidades para todas los usuarios al rededor de ttodo el mundo


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi associo ai ringraziamenti per Mike e per i moderatori.
Per voi tutti Foreri, auguri di Buon Natale!


----------

